# Japanese Desserts cute food sculpture



## Buck (Jul 22, 2007)

I thought these were pretty creative:

Japanese Desserts


----------



## Katie H (Jul 22, 2007)

Pretty good, Buck.  Looks like the creator of the foods liked kitties, too.  Who couldn't resist some of the cute/tasty goodies?  Enough to get everyone to eat their fruits and veggies.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jul 22, 2007)

kitty avatars
kitty food
i see a pattern here


lol
i love most things about japanese foods esp the visual
dem's some good visuals


----------



## Buck (Jul 22, 2007)

obiwan, you've got us nailed!


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jul 22, 2007)

lol
meooooooooooooooooow


----------

